# Newly married



## lily (Dec 6, 2008)

j


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

DO NOT move out of YOUR country until this is resolved!! You will be all alone with NO support! Not to mention local social mores (which may, typically, make the male dominant and the female subservient). 

You said he gives you oral...do you orgasm that way? Have you tried having him use his fingers on your G spot? At the same time? 

Once the girl orgasms (by whatever means), it's easier to orgasm with penile insertion. 

If he is cumming too quickly, teach him to hold off...to go slow (it will be good for you, too), withdraw, tease your lips. But to NOT pound away until he's done (that's pure selfishness unless you both orgasm together)! 

Try giving him a BJ and then...STOP! Explain to him that that's how YOU feel. That you need to cum (first!) to keep you interested. Otherwise, you are nothing more than a cum bucket. 

Once he learns to make your pleasure paramount, he will enjoy a much greater pleasure.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You are setting a pattern her and the best way to stop it is to tell him how you feel. Make it a conversation while you are together but not engaged in sex. If he wants to please you he will listen to you and try to do so. If he suffers from premature ejaculation there are many techniques and exercises that can help with that.


----------

